# Riding Horse vs Hack vs Show Hunter



## zabegggg (Oct 16, 2016)

What class you enter really depends on what you and your horse do well in. It seems like your horse would be fine in both a hunter class and a riding class, but it is hard to tell from just a picture. Show hunters is a little "classier" than a riding horse class. You should talk to your trainer if you have one and decide what is best for you and your horse.
Good luck in your first show!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, the first horse just doesn't look like the bottom two pics...

From the bottom pics, he doesn't look like the tidiest of jumpers there, but hard to tell from a moment in time, certainly getting some height anyway. Also the standing pic, once again a moment in time, but you wouldn't want him tucking back behind the vertical like that in most ridden classes.

Best way to find out what he is god at, get out there and try some classes


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK he wouldn't really fit into any of those categories and I think your New Zealand show classes run along much the same lines. A show hack is usually a small TB or anglo arab type, very dainty and refined 
Hunters in the UK are divided up into groups by type and they have to look as if they'd do a days hunting - your horse might fit better into a working hunter class though you don't say how big he is.
Of the three, riding horse is possibly your best choice but its hard for me to say because Andalusians don't really fit into any of those classes in the UK but might in NZ
We've got a few NZ members so maybe they'll chip in


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a beautiful horse. how or what you show in depends on what you've been working on and what you think is most likely to be a successful experience. Remember, if it's his first show, set him up for success, not a traumatic experience (if you can).

I ride an Andalusian, but my mount is not as handsome as that fellow. he will grow to be pure white in the years to come.


----------



## HoofPaw (Jul 26, 2016)

Thankyou! His colour sure does change!


----------



## HoofPaw (Jul 26, 2016)

*Hack or Riding Horse?!*

Hello again, I've decided to narrow down my options to the Hack or Riding horse class as he is a stocky builtAndalusian with dressage quality and small paces. He's 15.3.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Again - I can only base my opinion on UK show hack and riding horse classes but if he's a stocky built type then he'll look more at home in the riding horse class
If you could get to a few bigger shows to have a look at the horses in each class it would help you compare.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah he's a beautiful horse. I'm not really sure of what class is best for your horse but try whatever you're feeling most comfortable with. Remember to have fun!!!


----------

